# What is your choice for Mixed African Tank?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Iodotropheus sprengerae
Labidochromis caeruleus
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)
Melanochromis melanopterus 
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue)
Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)
Haplochromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" 
Haplochromis sp. "all red" (Lake Edward)
Altolamprologus calvus (Black)
Callochromis pleurospilus
Lamprologus` callipterus 
Lamprologus` calliurus


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi,

Could you tell us the length and width of the proposed tank?

kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Aimed at 67-75 GALLON tank

4*1.5*1.5 or 4*2*2

"low aggression" mixed african tank - all males



ridley25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell us the length and width of the proposed tank?
> 
> kevin


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

You won't see many of those species in combination is these cookie cutters, but here is a link to some simple 4' tanks:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php

Basically you're looking at 3 groups of 6" or so fish.

The recipe can be tweaked by going all male, or going heavier on a peaceful mbuna (like yellow labs) and picking two or three disimilar male peacocks or haps.

Since your list is heavy on the latter, I will leave it to others to chime in since I only really know mbuna.

Good luck!

kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see enough fish that are compatible on that list to make an all-male tank. I'd avoid the Tangs. The Vics listed are not the best choices for all-male. Some of the Malawi are too big (borleyi).

Are those the only fish readily available in Singapore?

Here are a couple that would work:
Labidochromis caeruleus 
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) 
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue)


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi DJ 

these are common here. Vics only Zebra obq.

Iodotropheus sprengerae
Labidochromis caeruleus
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue)
Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) 
Altolamprologus calvus (Black)

how peaceful is Melanochromis melanopterus? it is rated as peaceful in the profiles


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Being Melanochromis I doubt it is more peaceful than a yellow lab which is what you want to combine with haps and peacocks.

You could add the acei and the taiwan reef. Borleyi is too big. Calvus are intimidated in all-male hap and peacock...I tried it and took mine out.

You need more Malawi haps and peacocks...only those three?

Maybe do breeding groups of the labs and acei to up your fish numbers.

The Victorian is supposed to work, but I also tried that and he was too aggressive. Took him out. Might work for you?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I would go Altolamprologus calvus (Black) big group (8-12) weed down to one male and a bunch of females long term.

Plus just a pair of Lamprologus` calliurus at one end to add some diversity.

Surely you have some Cyprichromis somewhere to add?

Other tangs listed not suitable for that size tank as a community, as species tanks would be bourderline.
Unless I missed some.
I guess a single Callochromis pleurospilus might be OK in there too but might also be a pain.

Yep mixing em with Malawi guys or Vics in such a small space as a 67-75g prob just too many problems I can not predict.

Of the two Haplochromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" would be the more suitable for mixing with 2 species less aggressive Mbuna in that size tank I read. Say the 2 out of the Iodotropheus sprengerae, Labidochromis caeruleus or Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) . But no direct experience of mixing em with Mbuna in that size tank.

Melanochromis melanopterus temprement is listed as peaceful under the profiles but I find this very hard to credit as never kept a peaceful Melanochromis or ever seen this species for sale let alone kept them.

All the best James


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh I was going with the all-male criteria earlier in the thread.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Oh I was going with the all-male criteria earlier in the thread.


Your right missed that second post. No place for Tangs in an all male tank?

Your also right on there not being enough small relatively peaceful species on there to make a good all male tank for a 67-75g I think, that would require about 14 compatable cichlids and no way are all 14 on the list compatable for a 67-75g tank. 

The only Tang on the list that might be OK for that sort of tank is Callochromis pleurospilus not suprising as its the only boisterous Tang mouthbrooder on the list.

A male Lamprologus` callipterus might be OK too but a total travisty keeping such a dull but interesting breeding wise Tang in such a tank. You would only see its bad side.

calliurus far to retiring to do well in such company same for the calvus. Though calvus might suvive though not grow. They can be pretty tough and slow to kill even in totaly unsuitable tanks.

Or am I missing some cichlid on there that is peaceful enough to keep as a multi male group in a four foot tank?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

wow Callochromis pleurospilus

i thought this is a timid fish. any chance it can live with the malawisand vics?



24Tropheus said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I was going with the all-male criteria earlier in the thread.
> ...


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks

is it possible to mix Callochromis pleurospilus with malawi and vics?

i am eyeing on Black Calvus but was thinking if Callochromis pleurospilus is a better choice?

also do i need to keep females Callochromis pleurospilus in order for the male to color up?

i am aiming a all male tank

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My calvus was VERY unhappy in my Malawi hap and peacock tank.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes sir DJ

i understand and was thinking over and over again. :roll: 
i decided not to get calvus. they grow too slow to catch up with malawis. they are slow on feeding.
you are spot on as always. :thumb:

i have successfully only mix N.bichardi with malawis
and even then it was a 50-50 chance. my male N.bichardi always fighting and was stressed up.
i have to give it away.
now only the female N.bichardi looks good there.

how about Callochromis pleurospilus? i read from the web and they pointed that this is a robust and rugged sand shifter. 



DJRansome said:


> My calvus was VERY unhappy in my Malawi hap and peacock tank.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi folks,

just for some fun here... :lol: [/u]
Rule : Select 1 or 2 from each group
ok here is the revised list

*Malawi mbuna*
Rusty Cichlid
Yellow Lab, Electric Yellow
Ngara White Tail

*Malawi hap*
Aristochromis Red Top
Taiwan Reef
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue)

*Victorian hap*
Haplochromis sp. "all red" (Lake Edward)
All Red Kyoga
Ruby Green

*Tangas*
Microdontochromis rotundiventralis 
Altolamprologus calvus (Black)
Callochromis pleurospilus 
Callochromis macrops
Callochromis melanogostigma
`Lamprologus` callipterus
`Lamprologus` calliurus


----------

